# Can anyone repair an old Alpine head unit?



## INTMD8 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an Alpine 7801 head unit in need of repair. Still powers up and everything seems to function except no sound. (made a very loud screeching sound after I hit a bump and no sound since). 

Internal amp problem? Anyway it is the correct look for the car so I would like to keep it if possible. Any advice appreciated!

-Jim


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I used a place on eBay for my 7998 and Alpine HDD. They did a good job. I can get you the name if your interested.


----------



## INTMD8 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you don't mind, that would be great! Thanks


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice head unit. Had one myself that I bought off a friend in 1992 who bought it as a demo unit from a car audio shop in 1991. Used it for a few years until it started to be finicky about taking CD's. Loved the VFL display on it. Shared only with the 7909 and it's 7800 pull-out chassis brother. Not the strongest in voltage output but a modern line driver or other processor takes care of that. Super low noise floor.


----------



## INTMD8 (Feb 6, 2011)

SUX 2BU said:


> Nice head unit. Had one myself that I bought off a friend in 1992 who bought it as a demo unit from a car audio shop in 1991. Used it for a few years until it started to be finicky about taking CD's. Loved the VFL display on it. Shared only with the 7909 and it's 7800 pull-out chassis brother. Not the strongest in voltage output but a modern line driver or other processor takes care of that. Super low noise floor.


Thanks I do like the way it looks and your time frame matches my suspicion that it may have been originally installed at the dealer.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Pioneer Kenwood Alpine Clarion and More CD MP3 Repair | eBay

At least with me it was a quick turn around. Their communication was excellent. I spoke directly with the tech repairing my stuff when I had a question about the repair. I will use them again.


----------



## INTMD8 (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

I send Alpine product back to Alpine. I don't know if they have a cutoff date as far as age of unit for repair but they do offer flat rate pricing and I have had good luck with them.


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I wonder if that Ebay store can fix my Kenwood Excilon. The flip face is not working it will not open. 

Tim


----------



## INTMD8 (Feb 6, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> Pioneer Kenwood Alpine Clarion and More CD MP3 Repair | eBay
> 
> At least with me it was a quick turn around. Their communication was excellent. I spoke directly with the tech repairing my stuff when I had a question about the repair. I will use them again.


Just wanted to update this and say I used the above and it turned out great. Quick turn around here as well. Thanks!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm happy that you got your stuff working again.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

INTMD8 said:


> Just wanted to update this and say I used the above and it turned out great. Quick turn around here as well. Thanks!


Same here! I used this service to repair an Alpine 7915 I obtained and they repaired it the same day they received it and shipped it back the next day. Awesome service!


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

Just an FYI, I also repair all of the car audio units, and amplifiers, and audio gear in general. So if you need some gear repaired and or restored get in touch with me. I do complete recaps, electronic troubleshooting and repair. Amps, cd players , cassette players.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

jeffp said:


> Just an FYI, I also repair all of the car audio units, and amplifiers, and audio gear in general. So if you need some gear repaired and or restored get in touch with me. I do complete recaps, electronic troubleshooting and repair. Amps, cd players , cassette players.


and FM tuner conversions...


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

That is correct. I have completed a number of Alpine tuner conversions. 7909 to USA and EU tuning. 7618, 7519, and others. I also convert tuners for the DENON units DCT-R100 R-10 A-100 A-10 I even did a conversion of a Nakamichi CD400 from EU tuning to USA tuning.

REGARDS: Jeff Priddy


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Jeff. I have a number of old Alpine items, and some of them I still like to use. My problem with the 3656 crossover, 3401 EQ and most of my 3525 and 3539 amps is that the plastic RCA jacks on them end up getting worn and do not make good connections anymore. On some of my amps I have removed the plastic RCA fitting and soldered on RCA leads. What would you do in that situation? I bought some chassis-mount style RCA jacks for my xover and EQ but they take up just a little too much room to match the holes in the trim plate. Can you repair the RCA jacks?

One of my three 3539's and at least two of my three 3525's also have performance issues with at least one channel but that's another story.

Oh! I have a 3348 EQ that the spectrum display does not work (I'm a sucker for the dancing bars), would you be able to repair that? Other parts of the display works like when I'm cycling through the EQ modes but the dancing bars do not.


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

Robb said:


> and FM tuner conversions...


I cannot personally vouch for the guy but I will say this I have seen how meticulous he is and have read many many rave reviews of his work on alpine collectors and repair pages on Facebook. Never heard one bad word said about Mr. Priddy or his work.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I know this thread is getting old ,But do any of the repair guys here have replacement optical pickups for the alpine anniversary head units or anyone know where to get them,Thanks


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Do a search here for a thread about an Alpine 7909 repair. That guy was meticulous in his repair and was offering to do others. I have NOT done biz with him, but was impressed with his skills and documentation. Also a vet IIRC.

Here he is--

Alpine 7909 repairs/restoration - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum

On edit-- LOL, Jeff Priddy already chimed in above and I am also responding to an older thread. Oh well.:blush:


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the heads up,on that alpine guy.I'm still wondering though If anyone has the optical pickup for the alpine 7909,and alpine anniversary 7909 units. Thanks


----------



## FlyingEagle (Sep 22, 2017)

google searched netted this: Click me for FB page Maybe this guy can get you a laser or do a rebuild. I am in no way affiliated with that pages owner, nor do I know about his work. Just searched via google and that seemed like a viable opportunity for parts and or repair.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, Thank you flying eagle for the heads up on facebook about the potential to find an optical pickup for the alpine 7909. This is greatly appreciated. I guess when you have eagle eyes.This is easy for you. Also thanks to everyone else who chimed in to help. Also greatly appreciated from all of you as well. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Jim, would you sell your Alpine 7801 ?


----------

